

Ask HN: What annoys you about the way recruiting currently works? - solipsist

It feels as if there are some major problems with the way recruiting currently works. LinkedIn is becoming an increasingly common tool for recruiters, but it doesn't remove many of the annoyances from the process (especially for those being recruited.)<p>What are you biggest complaints about the cutrent system? I'm looking for both perspectives (those from employers/recruiters and those from employees.)
======
jaz
As a candidate, one of the things that annoys me the most about recruiters is
how they communicate with me.

I have had recruiters leave me enthusiastic voicemails / emails saying they
"can't wait" to speak to me about a position and I am the "perfect candidate",
but when I return their phone call or email, there's complete radio silence.
Honesty about my qualifications for a given position is key; if I don't meet
the job requirements, then tell me so.

It's also annoying when they won't reveal the salary for the position, or when
they do, it's only after telling them your current salary. Usually, once I
mention my current salary, the recruiter says "this position's salary is close
to your current salary". Transparency in this area would go a long way with me
personally.

------
lsiebert
I just deleted and rewrote this to be clearer, before posting.

Companies want the best candidate for a job. Recruiters want a candidate that
looks good enough for the job. That's the company's complaint, that the goals
aren't aligned.

Similarly, a prospective employee wants a job they are good enough for, but
recruiters want a prospective employee that looks good enough for the job.
Candidates who are good enough, but who don't look good enough, are lost.

Those are basically the two big problems in recruiting. Of course the very
idea of recruiting has it's own issues.

